# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی برای شرکت در کنکور ریاضی با دیپلم تجربی :/

## MeysamHK9476

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز. نمیدونم تایپیکی که انتخاب کردم درست هست یا نه. 
من رشتم تجربی هست و به خاطر علاقه ای که به کامپیوتر دارم  تصمیم  گرفتم کنکور ریاضی بدم. عمومی های تجربی و  ریاضی که یکسان هستن ولی در مورد اختصاصی ها اصلا اطلاعی ندارم. چه فصل هایی یکسان هستند؟ چه مباحثی میتونم تو مدت باقی مانده سرمایه گذاری کنم؟ چون من ریاضی و فیزیکم متوسط رو پایین بود تو دوران دبیرستان چطور میتونم 20 درصد رو تو این دو درس به دست بیارم و چه مباحثی رو میتونم برای این درصد بخونم؟ 
ممنون میشم دوستان منو راهنمایی کنید. 
پیشاپیش ممنون از لطفتون و تشکر از انجمن🌹

----------


## RealMohsen

گرامی توی اختصاصی ها شیمی تجربی و ریاضی یکسانه ...

مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک رشته ریاضی اینا هستن :



اینا هم مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی :



اگه نگاه کنی مباحث یکسان رو متوجه میشی ...

برای فیزیک ،‌ پیش 2 رو بخونی راحت 20 درصد ( حتی بیشتر) میگیری ... 
برای ریاضی دوستان نظر بدن بهتره.

----------


## Mr Sky

*واسه 20 درصد ریاضی اینا رو بخون
.
دو فصل آخر هندسه تحلیلی3سوال
.
دو فصل آخر هندسه دو2سوال

.
آمار و مدلسازی2سوال
.
فصل های احتمال و ترکیبات و مجموعه و استدلال  از جبر و گسسته 9 سوال

.
.
روی هم رفته میشن 16 سوال که فک کنم بتونی 11 سوالشو بزنی که میشه 20 درصد
.
.
.
.هیچکدوم هم نیاز به پیش نیاز ندارن
.
.واسه همه هم از کتابای میکرو گاج استفاده کن*

----------


## amir_ls1998

شیمی ها که یکسان هستن
در مورد فیزیک ریاضی ها مباحث  ترمودینامیک از فیزیک 3 و حرکت پرتابی از حرکت شناسی فیزیک پیش و اثر دوپلر  از فصل 5 از فیزیک پیش رو علاوه بر بقیه مباحث فیزیک تجربی میخونن
تغییرات ریاضی هم رشته ریاضی کتابای حسابان و هندسه 2 و دیفرانسیل و جبر و احتمال و هندسه تحلیلی رو میخونن علاوه بر ریاضی 2 و آمار که مشترک هست

میتونین از فیزیک ، مباحث آسون : 
پیش 2 (8)
ویژگی های ماده (2)
گرما و قانون گاز(2)
الکتریسیته ساکن و خازن (2)
مغناطیس(2)
16 سوال از 45 سوال
میشه 35 درصد
در مورد ریاضی،مباحث آسون :
از ریاضی 2 : حل معادله(1) + لگاریتم(1) + تصاعد(1) + ترکیبیات(2) + توابع (1)
از هندسه پایه: هندسه و استدلال (1) + تبدیل ( 1 )
از هندسه تحلیلی : بردار ها(1) + معادلات خط و صفحه (1) + ماتریس و دترمینان ( 4)
آمار ( 2 ) 
از جبر و احتمال : احتمال ( 4 )
میشه 20 سوال از 55 سوال 
و 36 درصد

----------


## Maryam.kz

سلام میخواستم بدونم که چی شد تونستین برین رشته کامپیوتر اگه انتخاب کردین پشیمون نشدین؟آخه منم میخوام همین تصمیمو بگیرم

----------


## December_girl

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز. نمیدونم تایپیکی که انتخاب کردم درست هست یا نه. 
> من رشتم تجربی هست و به خاطر علاقه ای که به کامپیوتر دارم  تصمیم  گرفتم کنکور ریاضی بدم. عمومی های تجربی و  ریاضی که یکسان هستن ولی در مورد اختصاصی ها اصلا اطلاعی ندارم. چه فصل هایی یکسان هستند؟ چه مباحثی میتونم تو مدت باقی مانده سرمایه گذاری کنم؟ چون من ریاضی و فیزیکم متوسط رو پایین بود تو دوران دبیرستان چطور میتونم 20 درصد رو تو این دو درس به دست بیارم و چه مباحثی رو میتونم برای این درصد بخونم؟ 
> ممنون میشم دوستان منو راهنمایی کنید. 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از لطفتون و تشکر از انجمن


سلام من کامپیوتر خوندم
ببین اگه میخوای برنامه نویس بشی میتونی خودت یاد بگیری
دانشگاه یه چیزایی یاد میده ولی اگه بخوای برنامه نویس بشی خودت باید هر روز تمرین کنی و مطالب جدید یاد بگیری
اگه زبانت عالیه واسه اموزش از سایتای خارجی استفاده کن
مثلا باید روزی ۴ ساعت کد نویسی کنی و اموزش ببینی

ولی اینطوری نیست که هر کسی که بیاد دانشگاه بتونه برنامه نویس بشه
خیلی از همکلاسیام به بقیه پول میدادن تا پروژشونو انجام بدن

----------


## December_girl

> سلام میخواستم بدونم که چی شد تونستین برین رشته کامپیوتر اگه انتخاب کردین پشیمون نشدین؟آخه منم میخوام همین تصمیمو بگیرم


من از انتخاب کامپیوتر پشیمونم
فکر میکردم همه چی رو تو دانشگاه یاد میدن ولی تصورم اشتباه بود
مثلا واسه طراحی سایت فقط html رو یادمون دادن و اصلا سراغ وردپرس نرفتن
واسه برنامه نویسی از ++c شروع کردن و ترم بعد بجای اینکه همینو ادامه بدن یا یه زبان کاربردی تر مثل پایتون، اومدن c رو اموزش دادن
اصلا زبانای کاربردی رو یادمون ندادن
در کل باعث شدن از این رشته زده شم :Yahoo (21):

----------

